# Can we please stop



## ohdeebee (Oct 15, 2013)

Can we please stop referring to Schwinn badges/decals as models?! There is no model called a Lincoln or a Liberty or an Excelsior or a World.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Can we please stop referring to Schwinn badges/decals as models?! There is no model called a Lincoln or a Liberty or an Excelsior or a World.




What about autocycle?.. I kid I kid


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 15, 2013)

If we are venting can we please NEVER use the words "patina" or "barn find" ever again!! Same for "its only original once"  Gawd I'm sick of those!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> If we are venting can we please NEVER use the words "patina" or "barn find" ever again!! Same for "its only original once"  Gawd I'm sick of those!!!




NOS NOS NOS......prewar this prewar that


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> What about autocycle?.. I kid I kid




At least an Autocycle is a specific model of bicycle. By the way, I just picked a barn fresh NOS prewar straightbar DX Schwinn Roadmaster Autocycle.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> At least an Autocycle is a specific model of bicycle. By the way, I just picked a barn fresh NOS prewar straightbar DX Schwinn Roadmaster Autocycle.




Does it have the rare rare rare prewar panther phantom 30s S2 rims?


----------



## cyberpaull (Oct 15, 2013)

*Patina*

I always laugh when I hear the word "Patina". Come on it's corrosion!!! I kmow I'm in the minority, but there is no such thing as good patina. Just my two cents.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Does it have the rare rare rare prewar panther phantom 30s S2 rims?




It has the 40's prewar S2/S7 balloon tires which were also used on prewar Elgin, Shelby, Colson, Monark and are just rare rare, not rare rare rare.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> At least an Autocycle is a specific model of bicycle. By the way, I just picked a barn fresh NOS prewar straightbar DX Schwinn Roadmaster Autocycle.




..now THAT'S funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> It has the 40's prewar S2/S7 balloon tires which were also used on prewar Elgin, Shelby, Colson, Monark and are just rare rare, not rare rare rare.




Original first pressing?..


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Original first pressing?..




Prototypes that were given to the farmer by his uncle's cousin's 2nd wife's brother-in-law who worked in the factory.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 15, 2013)

*I like this one.*

She's a little hard on oil, but a good fixer uper.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 15, 2013)

mruiz said:


> She's a little hard on oil, but a good fixer uper.




"...will be worth thousands once restored!"

"Attention serious collectors!"


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2013)

"RESTORED" The fact is I have never seen a truly restored bicycle--ever, by anyone. I'm guilty of using the label myself but the ones that kill me are...restored, fresh powder coated frame.... really, I didn't know Schwinn, CWC, Monark or any other manufacturer used powder. Some of the best ones are on Ebay with modern wheelsets, seats, grips, bars, and pedals yet it is restored? If it has chrome parts that shouldn't be e.g. fender braces, pedals, kick stands, bottom bracket hardware, brake arms, seat posts/clamps, etc... it isn't restored. Most of the aforementioned parts were either zinc chromate or cad plated. Ever look at how thin the paint was sprayed on an original bike? the erratic pinstriping you find? Chrome is generally mediocre at best. This is because these were done on an assembly line where these things were done in minutes, not hours. Color sanding/buffing--yea right. Ok that's my rant for the day! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> "RESTORED" The fact is I have never seen a truly restored bicycle--ever, by anyone. I'm guilty of using the label myself but the ones that kill me are...restored, fresh powder coated frame.... really, I didn't know Schwinn, CWC, Monark or any other manufacturer used powder. Some of the best ones are on Ebay with modern wheelsets, seats, grips, bars, and pedals yet it is restored? If it has chrome parts that shouldn't be e.g. fender braces, pedals, kick stands, bottom bracket hardware, brake arms, seat posts/clamps, etc... it isn't restored. Most of the aforementioned parts were either zinc chromate or cad plated. Ever look at how thin the paint was sprayed on an original bike? the erratic pinstriping you find? Chrome is generally mediocre at best. This is because these were done on an assembly line where these things were done in minutes, not hours. Color sanding/buffing--yea right. Ok that's my rant for the day! V/r Shawn




nail on the head!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 15, 2013)

cyberpaull said:


> I always laugh when I hear the word "Patina". Come on it's corrosion!!! I kmow I'm in the minority, but there is no such thing as good patina. Just my two cents.



I agree. I don't mind when paint has aged to a deeper more mellow color but I cannot stand rust. I'd rather see a bike repainted when you can't see any of the original color and all that's coating it is rust. I also feel that ALL bikes should be given a thorough cleaning at the very least when they have been taken in from the elements.


----------



## chitown (Oct 15, 2013)

Vintage is the most bastardized term out there. Vintage refers to a single year that grapes were harvested in a specific wine... NOT a general term used to describe anything "old".


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

chitown said:


> Vintage is the most bastardized term out there. Vintage refers to a single year that grapes were harvested in a specific wine... NOT a general term used to describe anything "old".




Can't agree more.....


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 15, 2013)

chitown said:


> Vintage is the most bastardized term out there. Vintage refers to a single year that grapes were harvested in a specific wine... NOT a general term used to describe anything "old".




Also, things that were made in the 1970s don't qualify as "antique" to me. Really though, I didn't mean to start a general speak your grievance thread. Just sick of of the Schwinn terminology (or lack thereof) lately. Its not a Schwinn Cadillac, its either a cantilever, B model, C model, D model, etc.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 15, 2013)

I love how every old bike on eBay is a "Schwinn," too.


----------



## cyberpaull (Oct 15, 2013)

*how about this one.*

fully restored!!!!  100% Original............HELLO if its restored it is not original!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Also, things that were made in the 1970s don't qualify as "antique" to me. Really though, I didn't mean to start a general speak your grievance thread. Just sick of of the Schwinn terminology (or lack thereof) lately. Its not a Schwinn Cadillac, its either a cantilever, B model, C model, D model, etc.




How about the name or classification as a Heavyweight? Schwinn never used that word describing their bikes, nor did any other manufacturers to my knowledge.


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2013)

If we quit using all these words and phrases how the hell can a bike be described?????????


----------



## KnockKnock (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm glad I read this, but being a noob, I don't know what my '54 Panther/Hornet would be.  Should I just call it a "stright-bar"?  

I agree with the "patina" joke.  I just had my frame sandblasted, and I went through it with my buddy about the rhetoric, "It's only original once," & such, but it now has 0% rust. <---that's the old-school word for "patina" right?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 16, 2013)

*Hmmmmm....*

Rat Bike, Rat Rod Rat Anything!

*STOP!!!*


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2013)

Aeropsycho said:


> Rat Bike, Rat Rod Rat Anything!
> 
> *STOP!!!*




I agree, it's gotten outta CONTROL!!!!!!! 

besides, Rat = "late 50's, early 60's look anyway!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 16, 2013)

*hello*

yes  ebay  sucks  and so   do most of the people on  it  i   dont  buy any thing  there  or sell any thing there  ebay  and pay pal will  give u a good screwing  i am  trying to  have   my congress man and senetor  have  ebay  shut  down like it  or not  my  2  cents chucksoldbikes


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 17, 2013)

In response to a post a few posts up this page: Schwinn as well as other manufacturers did indeed differentiate bikes into "heavyweights" and "middleweights" (as well as "lightweights"). Middleweights were a distinct class of bikes, in many ways similar to the heavyweights, but also with distinct differences. So those terms are fair in my opinion. (Other makers tried to coin other terms, one of my favorites being "flightweight" in an effort to move middleweight bikes in an era of lightweights.)

My favorite CL lines are "100% original" when the bike is anything but. "Vintage collectable" when it's a 1970s Varsity. And "restored" when a bike has just been rattle-canned. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 17, 2013)

Aeropsycho said:


> Rat Bike, Rat Rod Rat Anything!
> 
> *STOP!!!*




These are not the rats you are looking for..


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 17, 2013)

*Wow*



chucksoldbikes said:


> yes  ebay  sucks  and so   do most of the people on  it  i   dont  buy any thing  there  or sell any thing there  ebay  and pay pal will  give u a good screwing  i am  trying to  have   my congress man and senetor  have  ebay  shut  down like it  or not  my  2  cents chucksoldbikes




WOW! That's a bit harsh


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah we need some modern terms. something fresh. Rather than "fixing a bike" how about "Twerking it"? Who doesn't stick their tongue out when a rusty bolt will not come loose? Can of worms OPEN!


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 17, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> Yeah we need some modern terms. something fresh. Rather than "fixing a bike" how about "Twerking it"? Who doesn't stick their tongue out when a rusty bolt will not come loose? Can of worms OPEN!




For some reason the twerking and tongue out put me in mind of Miley Cyrus !!!
 LOL , Lee


----------



## stoney (Oct 17, 2013)

chucksoldbikes said:


> yes  ebay  sucks  and so   do most of the people on  it  i   dont  buy any thing  there  or sell any thing there  ebay  and pay pal will  give u a good screwing  i am  trying to  have   my congress man and senetor  have  ebay  shut  down like it  or not  my  2  cents chucksoldbikes[


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 17, 2013)

This got all sorts of off-topic. Prolly the reason folks keep on calling Schwinn heavyweights by the badge name (Excelsior, Ace, Liberty, etc) is that most folks don't really understand the model system Schwinn had in place before bikes got model names on the chainguard. And with good reason. It's a somewhat complex system that takes a fair amount of research to understand. Most folks aren't going to say, for example, hey, check out this Excelsior-badged B 507. They just go straight to "Excelsior". Incidentally, there is a pretty good book available on Schwinn Heavyweights that explains all the arcane models, post-war at least, some jerk sells them through eBay and his website.

And don't get me started on eBay. Not only does eBay allow me (and others like me) to connect people with the obscure and hard-to-find bike parts / junk they are looking for, it allows me to make money from said transactions of bike parts / junk. Sure, eBay takes a cut, but they provide a service, but if you're against companies / people making money for providing a service, then go ahead and work your job send your weekly paycheck to me and I'll take care of it for you. I'll probably spend it on bike parts. On eBay. Or if you'd prefer to save a stamp, you can always send me your paycheck through PayPal. I don't mind.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2013)

greenephantom said:


> This got all sorts of off-topic. Prolly the reason folks keep on calling Schwinn heavyweights by the badge name (Excelsior, Ace, Liberty, etc) is that most folks don't really understand the model system Schwinn had in place before bikes got model names on the chainguard. And with good reason. It's a somewhat complex system that takes a fair amount of research to understand. Most folks aren't going to say, for example, hey, check out this Excelsior-badged B 507. They just go straight to "Excelsior". Incidentally, there is a pretty good book available on Schwinn Heavyweights that explains all the arcane models, post-war at least, some jerk sells them through eBay and his website.
> 
> And don't get me started on eBay. Not only does eBay allow me (and others like me) to connect people with the obscure and hard-to-find bike parts / junk they are looking for, it allows me to make money from said transactions of bike parts / junk. Sure, eBay takes a cut, but they provide a service, but if you're against companies / people making money for providing a service, then go ahead and work your job send your weekly paycheck to me and I'll take care of it for you. I'll probably spend it on bike parts. On eBay. Or if you'd prefer to save a stamp, you can always send me your paycheck through PayPal. I don't mind.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Yep!
What he said.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2013)

I would surely like to see any Schwinn published literature, catalog, price sheet or advertisement that describes the Balloon bikes as Heavyweights. There is no such word in any of Schwinns publications that I have seen. And on Findley's site there is not one catalog scan where the ballooners were referred to as a heavyweight. Every catalog up to 1964, (the last year of the Ballooner?), has them classified as a Balloon. Since there were types of bikes classified by Schwinn as middleweights, lightweights and welterweights it would seem fitting to name the Balloon bikes as heavyweights, but from what I have gathered that is just not the case. The only time I see print to where the ballooner is referred to as a heavyweight is in some book or article that was published/written by someone other than Schwinn, after the ballooner era.    

As they say in Missouri, Show Me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2013)

Antique bicycle head badge for Schwinn colson Elgin Huffy Murray Shelby pope monark Hiawatha Columbia Sears iver Johnson....  Or.. repeat list for " Antique bicycle complete"


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 18, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> I agree. I don't mind when paint has aged to a deeper more mellow color but I cannot stand rust. I'd rather see a bike repainted when you can't see any of the original color and all that's coating it is rust. I also feel that ALL bikes should be given a thorough cleaning at the very least when they have been taken in from the elements.








Happy Halloween


----------

